# Monkland Hospital - how many embryos ?



## SNOWF1975 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, im not at the IVF stage yet.  Im just about finished clomid and im not sure what comes next.  Any info on that would be great!

What I was wondering though is, if I did get IVF, how many embryos would they implant in a 37 year old?  My partner is a bit worried about IVF as he thinks we could end up with 4 babies! This happened to his cousin in America.  I have been trying to explain that that wouldnt happen in the UK but as I dont really know.....iv just been saying that to encourage him.

Jill
x


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

Hiya - I was referred for IVF from Monklands after they couldnt do anything for us at all.  For IVF you would go to the Royal in Glasgow (GRI).  The time from referral from Monklands to being seen at the GRI is roughly 6months from the date of referral.  From then on, its approx 12 months until you will receive IVF treatment at GRI (if that is what they decide is best).  There is also ICSI which is a form of IVF which they also do at GRI - thats what we will be doing in a few months.  Its all very confusing I know!
Please be aware that at the GRI they will do their own tests which may flag up different results from Monklands, hence the re-evaluation of treatment when you attend the GRI.
Any more questions, please do not hesitate to contact me - ill try my best!
Good luck


----------



## SNOWF1975 (Feb 15, 2012)

God, your kidding!  It takes that long??  Im nearly 37! I will be near enough 40 before I get there!  Did you not try clomid at monklands?


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

I just realised that I didnt answer your question!  They do not implant any more than 2 embryos per cycle!
Clomid wasnt an option because I have PCOS and my husband has issues too.  Clomid wouldnt have worked apparently.  Didnt have IUI either.  We just jumped straight to ICSI, which basically is the worst case scenario because its the most involved treatment at fertilisation stage.  Can't do anything else if that fails.
xxx


----------



## SNOWF1975 (Feb 15, 2012)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I have PCOS too and the clomid IS making me ovulate so it has worked for me.
Let me know how you get on.

Jill
X


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there,



Ive been attending Monklands for IUI. (IUI is what was offered to me before trying IVF. With IUI they stimulate ur ovaries to produce more healthier follicles then use your partners washed sperm and insert it in ur cervix. The whole process if less invasive than IVF as they dont coollect eggs from you). I was on the waiting list for only about 7months and got my first cycle of IUI in Jan. Unfortunatley it got cancelled halfway through cos I was on Clomid pills & GonalF injections to boost my fertility but I produced 5 follicles and they only allow up to 3 so they dont risk multiple pregnancy.

My second cycle of IUI started start of Feb, this time without Clomid and I produced one follicle so they proceeded and gave me IUI on Tues. Im now on the 2 week wait to see if its worked. Monklands are giving me three attempts of IUI and if it fails Im off to the Royal for IFV. I noticed from an earlier post to me that you're with Dr Kumar, me too! She added me to the IVF waiting list at the same time as IUI waiting list so that if IUI doesnt work for me then I should fall straight into IVF. Ive actually got my first appt with the Royal next week to discuss where we are. I feel that things are moving quite quickly. Maybe you should talk with Dr Kumar and see if IUI could be an option for you as the clomid youre taking doesnt seem to be working.

Hope thats maybe been some help.

Jules x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry I just noticed I wrote that the clomid doesnt seem to be working, obviously it is if youre now ovulating but what I meant was you havent got pregnant yet. sorry x


----------

